# Algemeen > Ontspannings-kletshoek >  Leukste kerstfilms!

## Sylvia93

De titel spreekt voor zich. Over een maandje na Sinterklaas komt kerst er weer aan. Een heerlijke tijd! :Big Grin:  

Na een heel goed idee van Tess in een ander topic stelde zij dit voor, een erg goed idee!

Ik vind de films Scrooge (disneyversie) Echt ontzettend leuk! En de film The Grudge! (groen monster, jim carrey geloof ik  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): )
Welke kerstfilms vinden jullie een aanrader!?

----------


## Luuss0404

Leuke kerstfilms;
* A Christmas Carol (de tekenfilm versies)
* The Christmas List 
* The Muppet Christmas Carol
* The Polar Express (tekenfilm)
* Scrooge (Disney versie)
* Tim Burton's The Nightmare Before Christmas (vind ik echt de beste!)

----------


## Sylvia93

Oeh A Christmas Carol draait toch in de bios nu? de Filmversie dan? 

The Polar Express is ook erg leuk! En The nightmare before christmas hebben wij ook, en een andere film van hem Corps Bride heet die geloof ik.

Bij The Nightmare Before Christmas krijg ik een beetje 2 kanten gevoelens, de titel zegt kerst, het beginstuk zegt halloween, dan krijg je alle monsters denk ik weer aan halloween, en op het eind weer kerst..  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Luuss0404

Ja ze hebben inmiddels ik weet niet hoeveel versies zowel als tekenfilm als echte film van A Christmas Carol... en er draait nu een nieuwe 3d film in de bios of die komt binnenkort...

Ja The Nightmare Before Christams is een beetje vaag mbt kerst, maar ik vind Tim Burton echt super en de tekenfilm gewoon leuk  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tess71

Op deze site kan je zien hoe een film gewaardeerd wordt :Smile: 

www.moviemeter.nl

----------


## Tess71

A christmas carol misschien kan ik hem vinden op de FTD site dan kan ik hem downloaden voor op mijn Apple TV, dat is een soort kastje waar je al je downloads van films op kan plaatsen, super handig :Smile: 
Foto's en muziek kan je er ook opzetten, wij hebben geen dvd speler meer.

Ik heb van het weekend een leuke film gezien, geen kerstfilm maar wel erg leuk.
The Hangover, wordt ook goed gewaardeerd op Moviemeter.

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Tess,

Er zijn vele versies van A Christmas Carol, dus je vind er altijd wel eentje  :Wink: 
Zo'n tv klinkt wel handig  :Smile:  
Onze pc is via een kabel aangesloten op de stereo voor geluid. Tussen pc en tv zit ook een kabel, met Windows XP kon ik mijn beeldscherm klonen zodat ik het op de pc en tv kon kijken, maar hoe dat met Linux (ander besturingssysteem) werkt moet ik nog even uitvogelen...
The hangover heb ik een voorstukje van gezien en die lijkt me erg leuk, dus zal ik die maar downloaden (was het alweer vergeten)  :Smile: 

Kerstfilms in de bios;
* A Christmas Carol 3D met Jim Carrey 
* Neseli Hayat (een Turkse film, draait in Pathe vanaf 27-11-09 als het goed is)

----------


## Agnes574

Wij hebben laatst dubbel gelegen bij het bekijken van Ice Age 3 (daar kwam vriendlief ineens mee thuis op een dvd met nog meer films > blijkt nu dat die films allemaal nog draaien in de bioscoop :Confused:  :Confused: ; ik ben niet zo 'mee' met de moderne wereld geloof ik..hihi :Big Grin: ).
Ice Age 3 is ook leuk om te kijken tijdens de kerstdagen; 
Een échte familiefilm leuk,grappig en véél ijs en sneeuw :Big Grin:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes, ja Ice Age is leuk  :Big Grin:  
Eigenlijk vind ik alle familiefilms (Ice Age, Shrek, Happy Feet) in aanmerking komen voor kerst  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Agnes574

Ben ik helemaal met je eens Luuss!!
Gezellig, die leuke,lieve,grappige familiefilms  :Wink: 
Ik heb me bij het kijken naar Ice age 3 ver een breuk gelachen om dat beestje met zijn hazelnoot  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sylvia93

The Santa Clause met Tim Allen is ook super!
Ookal een best oude film, en komt ieder jaar weer terug, maar als ie weer op tv is ga ik zeker kijken. Hoop stiekem ook dat ze The Polar Express weer gaan uitzenden!

----------

